# A quick video resume!



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've put together a short one-minute video, trying to show the extent of my musical 'palette' (I'm thinking of trying to book gigs as a session guitar player).

Thought I'd share here!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Very cool. You're quite talented. Good luck.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That's awesome! You might want to try standing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guncho said:


> You might want to try standing.


Session players don't need to.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Session players don't need to.


I know. I thought it might look better. You are applying for a job.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

If he was applying for a band I'd agree. As a session player, not an issue I'd think.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> If he was applying for a band I'd agree. As a session player, not an issue I'd think.


It's my personal opinion. Yours may differ.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Awesome!! Good luck.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice! Versatile player, great video! Congratulations and the best of luck.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds great! 
Standing or sitting it was groovy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Could you stand on your head while playing? That would be awesome. 

Great little resume! Congrats on keeping it brief. Is your location important or are you only after online sessions? Any idea on rates yet?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody!

@Guncho: I hear you, I’ll record a video standing up one of these days. It’s just more convenient in the home studio to record sitting down, access to the record button etc is easier.

@KapnKrunch: yeah I felt that one minute was more than enough. It was fun to try to explore playing styles and fit them within that time frame. Location doesn't matter, if it happens to be local that would be cool, but honestly online is fine too. Rates are a good question. I'm putting this up on Fiverr as well, and I'll start advertising at $30/song for rhythm tracks. Probably a bit more for lead, as it requires more work/takes (and I'm supplying 3 takes). It's a tough one, I have no idea how to sell myself...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

How much time will you put in for $30? What do other guys charge?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> How much time will you put in for $30? What do other guys charge?


I've looked around on Fiverr, there's anything from $5 to $100+ per song. I'm offering stereo rhythm tracks with multiple takes, thought it would make sense. We'll see how that goes! I'm also networking the good old fashioned way (through people I know, who know people etc...), there seems to be some interest already, let's see how that goes!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great video *Judas68fr*
If I was still gigging I'd hire you in a minute.
A session piano player that I know does most of his session work from home and that was way before covid.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I had a business for twelve years but gave it up because I never got the hang of overcharging. You need three or four times what you think it's worth in order to stay alive in the long haul. It's not a good idea to lowball to "get started". Go for the highest rate you dare (unless dealing with me ). It's easy to lower prices, but difficult to raise.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

@Guitar101 Thank you!

@KapnKrunch I know, pricing music ability is a tricky thing to do. There's so much work that went into learning and mastering the instrument, recording techniques etc...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice clean playing. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

